

Valuing A Company Without Good Traffic? - sotu25

We're in the process of selling our startup and our traffic stats aren't all that great to say the least.  What other types of variables could be used to help value the company(registered users, proprietary market research we'd hand over, etc.)?
======
adamtmca
Look for the areas of your business which are complementary with theirs. For
example, maybe you are able to monetize traffic at a higher CPM than they are
- if they were able to drive traffic from their existing properties to your
site, what would be the improvement in their total profitability? Maybe your
service could increase engagement with their existing properties and drive
more total page views. Etc etc. In theory the acquiring firm should be willing
to pay for some of the value that would be created as a by product of
integrating your site into their business.

------
sotu25
Thanks, great advice

